# A3 350+ lots of pics



## Feik (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi guys!
Finally I finished basic setup of my car and decided to post a thread.
I have planned to make my car 350+ hp and started collecting the parts for the project.
The car that I’ve wanted was Golf or Bora but I found A3 1.8T.In Europe, those cars are very popular and for those of you who haven’t been around, I can say that A3 is some kind of luxury version of GOLF. The thing is that the car is basically the same, except the Audi has more “girl look”.
Anyway I found stock A3 turbo, without Quattro, and silver color /so boring/.
S3 was the best that I can get, but…bad luck.
















I installed chip, and SSQV blow-off. As you can see the car still looks very stock.15” rims, no suspension mods and nothing exceptional, excluding S3 wing on the 3th door.
And…there we go…2 weeks work and here are some pics, which are following the work process:








3” exhaust system. Custom made. Quick Trans Service, Varna, Bulgaria.
















Than the new turbo. T3/T4 hybrid.
















Meantime, I have painted the wheels, that I found for 400$ with tires. Ugly shaped, but I decided to try what if I paint them black:








My chief mechanic Installed WEITEC lowering springs and completed the exhaust. 40/40mm spring setup.
By the way if you wonder why the car is so dirty, the last day before I parked it into the garage, was a storm with a lots of mud. There was no time for car wash 
FMIC arrived from USA, size…don’t remember. If you insist I will check 
Bought new head lights, tail lights, side lights, bi-xenon, and boost and Oil gauges.
















Silicones, Air Filter and additional couplings arrived few days ago:
































Finally today, we made few test runs. Still nothing is completed, but tomorrow I will have more pics of the car from outside, clean and ready to go.








Chief mechanic at the wheel. Next to him my turbo-Master Yoda. “Tony” :








And for a desert, the turbo was burning red, but my cell camera wasn’t smart enough to catch it “on fire”,just after a long test run at full throttle:








Now the car will go thru some additional mods, and within the end of the weekend the setup has to be ready.
More pics tomorrow!


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## acroracer (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (Feik)*

wwooowwww awsom jub brother.. very nice car.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but what are the factory stats on those A3s?? i have no idea.. since we dont get them in US


----------



## Feik (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (acroracer)*

same as GTI 150hp.The audi is the luxury version of golf here in Europe.I personally preffer golf because it has more brutal look.
This here is lady's car I think...


----------



## acroracer (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (Feik)*

lool no broo.. this is definetly not a ladies car..







well not anymore. 350+bhp haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Feik (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (acroracer)*

I have lot of updates, including exterior...but will update with pics maybe next week


----------



## jim s3 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (Feik)*

very nice pics lots of luck with your car.


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (Feik)*

Where do you live? I assume you are not in LA, or did you recently import the car?
Awesome A3 BTW 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Feik (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (webthread)*

































Used to live in LA and soon gotta be back.This is in Bulgaria, city of Varna.Eastern Europe.Boring place to live


----------



## WTRCULD (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (Feik)*

Love the car, but to be honest, those wheels look really out of place.


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (Feik)*

I love the car. Are A3's considered expensive there, or mid-range? Are you going to try to bring it with you?
I used to live in LA too, Hermosa and Redondo Beach.

_Quote, originally posted by *Feik* »_
Used to live in LA and soon gotta be back.This is in Bulgaria, city of Varna.Eastern Europe.Boring place to live


----------



## Feik (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (webthread)*

It is same as Golf Gti. 8000$ is considerate for a mid price.
Here is some update.


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (Feik)*

I'm really liking this


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (webthread)*

very nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (dashrendar)*

What is the name and size of the second set of wheels?


----------



## Feik (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (harry_the_cake)*

9x17 front, 10x17 rear.Some german brand


----------



## SheaZilla (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (Feik)*

super sick ride mate. i love these cars
you know i didn't think we got these here in the us either but i swear i saw one on the highway yesterday(maroon)... new bodystyle might have been a B6. I don't know either way it didn't look as good as your's. props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## H100VW (May 10, 2001)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (SheaZilla)*

This one's pretty much the same as mine in Australia. Same colour, have fitted a FMIC but a bit taller as we cut the front bar down and left the ends bolted into the chassis legs.
I have a 3inch turbo back system fitted and the usual Forge TIP and DV. I have a JBS04 turbo in the garage along with injectors, pump and FPR. Just waiting on the time to fit it








Fitted S3 brake caliper brackets and 312mm discs, in preparation for the 300hp I am after.
Is that a proper S3 front bumper? and what about the back one with the exhaust cutout?
Hopefully the links will work for my pics.
Gavin
http://www.imagestation.com/4216216/3954625385
http://www.imagestation.com/4216216/3935103907
http://www.imagestation.com/4216216/3938200498
http://www.imagestation.com/4216216/3938200156
http://www.imagestation.com/4216216/3935104674
http://www.imagestation.com/4216216/3935103910


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (H100VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H100VW* »_This one's pretty much the same as mine in Australia.


Greetings Gavin... not too many Aussies in this thread. Have you dropped over to the Australian regional community yet?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=137
They're all mad over there...








Regards,
Ken


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (H100VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H100VW* »_
Is that a proper S3 front bumper? and what about the back one with the exhaust cutout?


Gav, the front bumper is a Dietrich RS4 after market item I believe.
Rear looks like the stock item cut for new pipe and colour coded.
Oh, btw, still waiting on my turbo kit parts!



_Modified by harry_the_cake at 9:37 AM 5-20-2007_


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (harry_the_cake)*

sick ride, i like it a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (TornadoR32)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

Hory clap, I'm jealous! That is such a beatiful car! I love the front bumper and the wheels and just about everything else!
Propers!


----------



## scoobyra (May 29, 2007)

*Re: A3 350+ lots of pics (Feik)*

Lovin' this car Feik.







Im guessing it started life as a 180bhp (ps) model?? Ive got the earleir 150bhp car in the same colour. Really interesting to see the mods that uve done and it looks like uve done a good job too! What brakes have you used and whats it like when it comes on boost? does it break traction?? (prefer the black wheels by the way, looks more aggresive!







)
Keep up the good work. Mike


----------

